# FL Keys recomendations



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

We decided to do spring break next year in the keys. I'm leaking toward Islamorada or Marathon, based on my initial research but am open to recommendations from others that have done it before. Fishing isn't the primary focus of the trip but I would like to fish for 2 or 3 days and then do general touristy things for the rest of the time. 

So I'm looking for recommendations for lodging is it best to go Airbnb/ VRBO and look for a house or condo or would we be better off at a more commercial resort? Also looking for charter recommendations for the ocean side. I've done flats fishing and prefer the deep water fishing.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

I always fished with friends, so I'll let others advise on that but lodging boils down to budget and preferences. 
If you like to relax and be catered to, do the resort. If you like to cook for your self, rent a house. It's kind of a One Or The Other situation.
You'll enjoy both of those islands either way.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

And if you like to get beered up brave and jump on stage go to Sloppy Joe’s in Key West....


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been out with Skye Stanley on Blue Heaven charters out of Robbie's several times and he's always put us on fish.





__





Blue Heaven Charter


Islamorada has some of the most exciting sport fishing in the tropics. Blue Heaven Charter provides you the best opportunities to catch what the Gulf Stream and reefs have to offer. Captain Skye Stanley and crew enjoy what they do and work hard to make certain your fishing adventure is a...



blueheavencharter.com


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Fish in Islamorada every couple of years. In terms of lodging, would be helpful to know how many in your party, if bringing family, how many kids and general age group. This would help with what type of accommodations etc.


----------



## PIKE (Sep 10, 2003)

We fished with Captain Joe Petrucco about 10 years ago. Went out to the Marathon Hump, blackfin tuna, dolphin, amber jacks, and hammerhead sharks. From the looks of his Facebook page, maybe he is doing more inshore stuff now, but he would be worth the call. We were originally there for sailfish but it was not happening, he made the call to make a 25+ mile run to put us on a great day of fishing! He is originally from Michigan as well!





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Chasin Tales said:


> Fish in Islamorada every couple of years. In terms of lodging, would be helpful to know how many in your party, if bringing family, how many kids and general age group. This would help with what type of accommodations etc.


Good point! it will be my wife, 15 year old daughter and myself, I don't mind doing some cooking, but we will most likely be eating out most of the time so it seems like the kitchen in a house or condo would be under utilized.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

I’ve stayed here a number of times, quiet, clean comfortable rooms with kitchenettes 



https://www.marathonresort.com/


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stayed at Marina Del Mar was reasonable.
Used Shark River Charter on Conch Key. Caught lots of yellow snapper. No complaints. Make sure you visit Robbies and feed the Tarpon.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on what you are looking for. Marathon and Islamorada are different animals.

In my opinion resorts are generally better in the keys unless you are going to Key West. The VRBO's can actually be more expensive then the resorts. 

We stayed at Postcard and Anglers Reef in Islamorada the last two years.. Both were great. The fishing is amazing.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Look into Lime tree bay resort. They have a boat rental next door. Never been there but some day we'll make it.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

If the family is agreeable, it might be nice to spend a couple days in Key West and fish a day there as well. Always enjoyed driving down for a day in the past, but having extra time to enjoy and explore would be a plus. 

Accommodations are more of a personal preference. When we fish, clean and reasonable are a plus, since other than sleeping, we spend most of the time on the water. Lots of options, just need to determine how much time you might be spending there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Affordable and The Keys?

Expect to pay between 2-400 bills a night. It’s prime time! Currently paying 303 with ALL the discounts known to man. Luckily we were comped 3 days so far due to length of stay and Hilton points.

In Islamorada it’s hard to beat the Islander with the awesome grounds and swimming pools. They have a nice pier for shark fishing at night.

The Chesapeake is also very nice, especially after the recent remodel. It’s right next to Whale Harbor for charters and eats.

As for Key West, this year would be the time to go there since the cruise ships aren’t running. To me it lost its charm once they started docking there. All of a sudden 3-4000 additional tourists line the streets and the prices double....lol.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

A couple things about the Keys...

There are specific restrictions on short term rentals..

other than a couple specific “touristy” attractions in the Upper and Middle Keys, it is pretty much fishing and maybe snorkeling. Key West has plenty of touristy things, but it is somewhat of an acquired taste.

Try to work in some backcountry fishing if you can. Plenty of interesting natural things to see and you actually get to fish and not just act as a human winch. 

I had a place(s) near Islamorada from the 90’s until 2014 and had a ball but moved on after that...


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Just got home from Islamorada and marathon. Tackle shop gave us a number for a young man just getting started guiding but highly recommend him. Four hours ocean side.














Fished on own with limits of snappers







Also ran some crab traps














Been awhile since last visit. The crowd was unbelievable and quite the let down. Moved to Mexico beach and did well on the redfish, drum, and sheepshead. Much more laidback but still tremendous damage from the hurricane that wiped it off the map


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Sorry for the double pictures. The charter was out of marathon


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

riverman said:


> Sorry for the double pictures. The charter was out of marathon


 This is why we go there!!! I can't wait for my next trip....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice. Did you go on March 4th?


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got back from Marathon last night. We usually do a house through VRBO. We have stayed in both Marathon and Islamorada. Both have a lot to like. Lots of good restaurants near Marathon. 
The fishing was good while we were there, the Tarpon were just starting to go good. Mangrove Snappers were easy to catch and great to eat. 
Lots of choices for charters, back country, reef fishing, off shore, depends on how much you want to spend. 
Cant wait to go back next year, already have the house booked !


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Nice. Did you go on March 4th?


. Yes. That was our catch in four hours


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The charter's name is March Forth.


----------



## billbrown33 (Dec 1, 2012)

I vacation in marathon every year, we fish for a week. I would HIGHLY recommend Two Conchs Charters. They are far and away the best charters in that area. You will not be disappointed, I promise you. As for accommodations, Hawks cay on Duck Key and Tranquillity Bay are outstanding. We rent a VRBO on key colony, you get beach access as well. If you want to fish book with Two Conchs.


----------

